

Think twice before you attend an interview at Accenture - KinitP

I attended an interview at Accenture recently and was stupid enough to pay a part of the my travel expenses using my credit card. After a series of interviews I was offered a full time position. I got fed up with cheap i-will-hire-him-for-dirt-cheap HR tactics and rejected their offer. After my repeated calls/mails for a few of months I have decided to give up expecting reimbursement for travel expenses.<p>I am sure I am not the only one out there. Think Twice if you have to pay for travel expenses to attend Accenture Interviews.
======
knitcap
I very well might be able to help with Accenture expenses. If you are
comfortable, email me at knitcap444@gmail.com. Hope that is in line with
etiquette around here. If not, ignore me.

------
CyberFonic
Got burnt like that with another Big IT Co in MA.

When I worked for a small tech firm, I routinely received an advance for any
large travel expenses. Yet working for a multi-billion dollar revenue firm, I
had to put everything on CC, make a expenses claim and typically the bill came
due before finance (outsourced) had made the reimbursement. Eventually left in
disgust over than and other management foibles.

------
bigohms
Don't travel beyond of reasonable expectations on your dime for a job
interview. Request initial interviews to be conducted via video and get the
invitation to fly you out...paid. If they're serious about the position and
your potential fit, most HR teams have a budget to pay if they're interest
lies in the best fit.

------
huntero
I had the same problem with a pretty well-known tech company in Cupertino(but
not THAT one).

Any phone calls that involved me getting back my hotel costs were not
returned, despite promises to the contrary before I interviewed.

------
sabj
That sounds pretty unprofessional, but is surprising to me. When I was
applying for full-time positions this past fall (for post-graduation) I ended
up having a lot of places to reject - no problems getting reimbursed from any
of them. Accenture was not someplace I had applied to work, nor someplace I'd
want to work, but hopefully your experience is atypical. This said, it can
definitely be hard to pay enough attention to recruits and interviewees even
in the best of circumstances... not that that's a good excuse for HR.

------
someotheridiot
Bummer. I worked at Accenture for 10 years and can understand the difficulties
in claiming expenses, lost a lot of money over the years because it was just
too damn hard sometimes.

Regarding the pay, the first few years I earned minimal salary but then it
went up very fast. Very few people last that long though ;)

~~~
Sandman
Might I ask why very few people last that long? Is there too much work and not
enough free time, or is it that work itself is harder than elsewhere? Or is it
something else entirely?

~~~
ig1
The Accenture solution to solving a hard problem is throwing more people at
it.

Imagine the IBM shovel vs spoon advert in reverse.

------
pitdesi
I had the same issue with Google, I interviewed there for a post MBA position
and never got reimbursed for my last minute travel expenses. Never got a reply
phonecall or email.

